# els ocells / los aucells



## Hulalessar

Cantaben els ocells l'alba,
i es despertà l'amat qui es l'alba;
e los aucells finiren llur cant;
i l'amic morí per l'amat, en l'alba.
(Ramón Llull)
¿Qué es la diferencia entre "els ocells" y "los aucells"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre, Hulalessar.

Mira això: aucell.

Es tracta d'una forma arcaica o dialectal; de fet, penso que és a Mallorca que molta gent encara diu *aucell* en comptes d'*ocell*. Millor que això que acabo de dir mos ho confirmi qualque mallorquí. I per cert, a veure si aquest fil el veu el company Xeneize, perquè penso que en alguerès també és *aucell* encara 

Bonica pregunta, per cert 

Salutacions a Andalusia


----------



## kiyama

A més d'això que dius, TPS, a Mataró hi ha gent que també ho pronuncien així, i amb altres paraules com ara olor, que pronuncien "aulor".
kiyama


----------



## Dixie!

Aquí ho fem sovint amb paraules que comencen amb o àtona, com olor o oliva (_aulor, auliva_).


----------



## Hulalessar

Vale.

Pero ¿por qué las dos formas distintas en el mismo poema, y uno con "els" y otro con "los"?

Sé que tratamos de la lengua del siglo XIII. ¿Cómo se escribe el poema hoy?


----------



## ernest_

Supongo que antes co-existían las dos formas; actualmente "el/els" se usa en los dialectos orientales y "lo/los" en el oeste de Cataluña, pero no en Valencia, según creo. El sitio exacto por donde pasa la isoglosa no lo sé.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hulalessar said:


> Pero ¿por qué las dos formas distintas en el mismo poema, y uno con "els" y otro con "los"?


 
Tinc els poemes de Llull a casa, o sigui que buscaré a veure si el que ens has transcrit és correcte.

Bon dia, Hulalessar!


----------



## jazyk

És interessant aquesta qüestió sobre la _o_ i la _au_. Recordeu que en francès la au es pronuncia o i a vegades a Brasil paraules com _autoridade_ es pronuncien _otoridade_, però sols per a fer riure. Recordem també que molts mots que s'escrivien amb _au_ en llatí han passat a _o_ a les llengües romàniques: aurum - oro, ouro, or, etc.


----------



## Hulalessar

El texto acompaña un disco de "Songs of the Troubadours". He escuchado con cuidado y la cantante dice "els o(au)cells" seguido de "los au(o)cells", la pronunciación de "ocells/aucells" siendo igual.


----------



## quirinus

Pot ser que la raó sigui purament mètrica. Si us fixeu, el tercer vers no podria començar 'e els ocells', i potser per això opta per 'e los aucells'. De tota manera estic d'acord amb l'opinió de la coexistència d'ambdues formes.


----------



## Lumia

El que diu el text de Llull és:

"26. Cantaven los aucells l'alba, e despertà's l'amic, qui és l'alba; e los aucells feniren llur cant, e l'amic morí per l'amat en l'alba. "

Per tant, qui ha fet el poti-poti de formes (aucells/ocells/, los/els, e/i) és qui està cantant la versió en qüestió. 

No sé si al s.XIII la monoftongació del llatí AU en O ja era general, estava en procés o no havia començat, però pel text de Llull he de suposar que no ho era.


----------



## Hulalessar

Ya se ve que la versión que he escrito contiene un "poti-poti" de formas. Es casi como está escrito de memoria por alguien que concoce las distantas formas de catalán/provenzal antiguo y no puede decidir lo que prefiere.

No sé que es un "poti-poti" pero puedo imaginarlo.


----------



## Lumia

Hulalessar said:


> Ya se ve que la versión que he escrito contiene un "poti-poti" de formas. Es casi como está escrito de memoria por alguien que concoce las distantas formas de catalán/provenzal antiguo y no puede decidir lo que prefiere.
> 
> No sé que es un "poti-poti" pero puedo imaginarlo.


 
Poti-poti es batiburrillo.


----------



## Floca

ernest_ said:


> Supongo que antes co-existían las dos formas; actualmente "el/els" se usa en los dialectos orientales y "lo/los" en el oeste de Cataluña, pero no en Valencia, según creo. El sitio exacto por donde pasa la isoglosa no lo sé.



Al nord del País Valencià és ben viva la forma "lo".


----------



## Dixie!

Tant al sud de Catalunya (i Terres de Ponent) com al nord del País Valencià (Ports i Baix Maestrat) s'utilitza el masculí _lo_.


----------



## tenienteramires

"Aucell" és normatiu, igual que "ocell", per tant, es pot usar sense problema. Això sí, la forma recomanada "ocell", tot i que és una variant moderna del clàssic "aucell". 

L'article masculí "lo/los" també és normatiu, però es recomana usar "el/els", que és la forma més comuna. Si de tota manera vols usar l'article "lo/los", has de saber que si la paraula que va abans acaba en vocal, s'ha d'usar "el/els" (lo pare va dir: "porta els gots!").


----------

